# CD



## katana (Oct 4, 2010)

My very loving and intelligent SO,





He is the most loving, giving and beautiful soul I have ever had contact with, and I'm so glad that we came together to share our lives.
We are perfect for each other, and we have a Very Strong relationship.


----------



## Karren (Oct 4, 2010)

Me!!! But my wife isn't a big fan of my "hobby"! He's too luck to have you!! Sigh...


----------



## Chaeli (Oct 4, 2010)

It sounds to me like you have the perfect recipe for a loving and working relationship. Honesty and very open with each other.


----------



## Darla (Oct 4, 2010)

awww Katana that is great to hear. of course i am thrilled that there are equally caring women that can accept a crossdresser as her SO. Its not every woman who can do that.


----------



## katana (Oct 4, 2010)

Well we are soulmates and best friends, so there is nothing I wouldn't be willing to except.



It has brought us closer together, as well.


----------



## Chaeli (Oct 4, 2010)

She is to be commended. She trusted in you from the beginning and gave you a fair chance to choose whether or not to build your life together with her knowing all the facts. Open the door. I'd love to see pics of her and you together.


----------



## Darla (Oct 4, 2010)

I too would love if you shared some pics. I like how positive you are as it helps to erase so many of the negative stereotypes about crossdressers (they are all gay, they all secretly want to be women, etc.) It is not something that is really accepted in modern society and so many times when you do hear about it there is some really negative aspect to it.

I should have mentioned that I am in a wonderful relationship with a woman who knew up front about my CDing. She has been really helpful with it at times, accepts it totally, but I also know there are times when it is not appropriate and that's not what she really wants at the moment. We've reached a very comfortable understanding. But that is at the heart of any good relationship, good communication and and knowing what your SO's needs are. I am quite lucky to be with her. So that would qualify as untraditional relationship as well.


----------



## katana (Oct 4, 2010)

Darla I'm very happy for you to have someone in your life who excepts you for you, no matter what. Is it not the greatest thing in the world to find that special someone who will be there to share your life with forever



I definetly feel so.

And Karren she may not enjoy your hobby as much as you do, but she loves you none the less!





Crossdressers are definetly not all gay, or secretly want to be women.
Stereotypes exist no matter what you do, or who you are. It just seems to be the world we live in.


----------



## Chaeli (Oct 4, 2010)

That is so awesome Darla! You are truly a sincere and wonderful person. You as well as your SO are very fortunate to have each other as are Katana and her SO.





Katana, she is very pretty and should not be shy about it. She certainly has the right forum to let that artistry come out and play as well as let her talents grow.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 4, 2010)

Im so happy for you Katana, she is really beautiful and it is wonderful she has you.

Darla it's really great to know that you have someone so understanding and wonderful. It's so very important to have that trust and faith in one another.


----------



## Andi (Oct 4, 2010)

I think thatÂ´s awesome! I donÂ´t know how many women would accept their partners CDing (I would, IÂ´m pretty sure at least). It takes a very open mind, plus a great amount of respect and love for your partner.


----------



## Darla (Oct 4, 2010)

Excellent pic! thanks for sharing

now do you share some clothes?


----------



## katana (Oct 4, 2010)

.


----------



## Darla (Oct 4, 2010)

Katana I had a question i wanted to ask. My GF has told me that when i get dressed my whole nature just changes. The most fascinating thing she said to me was my whole persona changed while i was dressed. I mean the whole time i was there she told me she knew i was a guy, but once dressed it was like being with one of her girlfriends. and most importantly my mannerisms, my behaviour, my attitudes were much more feminine in nature. I know some of these things might be considered stereotypes, but i thought about the specific examples we discussed and I know she was really spot on with her comments.

She told me all the thinks were subtle and totally innate as nothing ever had been discussed before hand. I asked her specifically the types of things she was referring to and it was interesting. There were things like how i would sit down, cross my legs, and even look at her. She told me that men tend to look at the person they are talking to very directly head on while women generally adopt a slight twist to the head frequently and the head is maybe somewhat on a slight angle.

The touch is softer and more gentle. I could go on.

So my question is has this same thing happened to you? Can you relate to this?


----------



## katana (Oct 5, 2010)

.


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 5, 2010)

I met my partner a few years ago. We met on the internet so I knew he was a CD before I met him.

I think he is a great guy and I'm thrilled to have him in my life.

He doesn't cd that frequently, but when he does he spends hours doing the make up, choosing the hair and outfit.

He loves to take pictures of himself - seems to constantly strive for new looks.

When we met, his cd looks were a bit tarty. Over time, I have gotten him into more lady like clothing. His shoes would make a working girl blush!

I enjoy helping him do his make up, but I prefer he do the hair and clothing himself.

I do find that his mannerisms change when he cds - sexier voice, walks more feminine.

We don't go out in public yet. Maybe we will go out in a larger community one day, where people are more accepting.

Nice thread Katana. Your partner is very nice looking!


----------



## katana (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank-you DragonFly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We have not been out anywhere in public either.  I hope on Halloween we can go downtown  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love doing her makeup! Although she does her own hair, washes and styles it.


----------



## Michelle_NY (Oct 13, 2010)

He is def lucky to have you dear. I'd worship the ground you walk on to have someone like you. My wife hates my hobby. XO Michelle


----------



## katana (Oct 13, 2010)

.


----------



## HarleyQuinn (Oct 13, 2010)

My boyfriend (who im marrying ) is also a crossdresser , he is the most amazing beautiful kind open minded lovely person i have ever met.

Also he is insanely beautiful dressed up to .. like really beautiful .

He loves when i do his makeup or when we go out shopping for pretty dresses or panties for him to wear around , ill see if i can find some pictures of him sometime


----------



## katana (Oct 14, 2010)

That would be very cool HarleyQuinn






I'm very happy for you two!


----------



## sam-antha (Oct 15, 2010)

It really is good to know that so many folk are accepting of some differences in people from the "standard" norm.  Katana knows that love is important and it means understanding.

~Samm


----------



## HarleyQuinn (Oct 15, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That would be very cool HarleyQuinn
> 
> ...



thank you! its a lot of fun isnt it? hehe


----------



## katana (Nov 13, 2010)

.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 13, 2010)

Very nice pics!

I wanted to ask a couple of question Katana:

When did you learn about your husbands' desire to CD?

Has Stephanie Marie evolved over time or has she always had the same sense of style and fashion?


----------



## katana (Nov 13, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 13, 2010)

I find it interesting that StephanieMarie started out wearing "an almost trashy look". So did my partner.

Apparently that is not uncommon.

I asked my partner why that is - she said that it could be that that is what CDs find most appealing in a woman or that is an easy look to duplicate.

I definately like the dark hair - I think she's look great with a dark rich red or a platinum blond. Stick to the ash tones though.

I've recommended longer hair styles for my partner as I think they are more flattering than short styles.

Have you gone to any sites that let you submit her face and then try on different hair styles/colours.

My partner likes Taaz - http://www.taaz.com/. She has gotten some nice ideas there.


----------



## katana (Nov 13, 2010)

.


----------



## Darla (Nov 14, 2010)

I have to admit I was a bit guilty of going for a bit of a slutty look when i first started.  I don't know why because I wasn't really attracted to women who looked like that I guess it was just that it looked a lot more feminine maybe in an exaggerated sense.   I have never a big fan of slacks on women although i do get the comfort bit.  Skirts and dresses are just so much more attractive.

I got a chuckle out of your makeup comment Katana.  The drag queen style is just so gaudy!   Not really attractive at all.   I think this evolved because it is tough for most guys  to pull off a feminine look with their facial features:  stronger chin &amp; nose and a more pronounced eyebrow area, the mouth is generally smaller than for a woman and lord help you if you have a pronounced  adam's apple!  I think the drag makeup idea is to be so over the top that you see that first and not all the other differences I mentioned.    A real natural minimal look doesn't always cut it when you are going for that illusion of being a woman.   It's not easy.

Then again  a lot of women put in no effort at all  (present company on MuT obviously excepted)  and so maybe a CD has a chance in this world........

Katana i think your BF would look great in a slightly longer wig with some strong bangs.   You can get some real bargains on eBay these days if you don't mind waiting for 3 weeks for your purchase to come in.   and yes I have gone to some local wig shops and I haven't really had great experiences so i prefer to pick out a nice style for maybe a third of the cost of what a wig shop would offer.

My latest purchase:


----------



## CallmeMrsAL (Nov 17, 2010)

I wish my husband enjoyed cross dressing, that would give us more to enjoy together. He definitely isn't though, and that's okay too, I love him either way. I am glad to see that there are so many people who are able to find SO that appreciate their lifestyle choices. Congratulations to all of you! There are many, many times I've wished that I was a man. Don't get me wrong, I love being feminine and sexy but sometimes I think it would have been nice to be a man and spoil a beautiful lady. I am bi, and I never have the guts to talk to women. However, the few times I have flirted with a lady I always kinda adopt my "if I was a guy" approach. I like to spoil the girls, I even find myself doing it to my friends that I'm not "trying to get with", I like to compliment them get them little gifts and I am sure I enjoy our little nights out dancing more than they do, lol.


----------



## Darla (Nov 17, 2010)

thanks for the sentiment CallmeMrsAL  .    I seriously doubt your spouse takes up crossdressing     I think more importantly you need to find activities the two of you can do together whether it is watching or participating in sports, or hobbies or anything like that even sharing a favorite TV show you both like.


----------



## Chococatluva (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow, he is lucky to have you! I know too many people who would be freaked out by that.  Though I'm not into any alternative lifestyle, I would love to meet a guy that can accept me for how I am and vice versa... Like the relationship you and your husband have.

This is wonderful to hear!


----------



## katana (Nov 19, 2010)

Ya never know Darla, CallmeMrsAL could bring out that side of him.... a bit of wine, relaxing time at home, give him a massage....then a pedicure .......Bang!

He loves it! Ha, although in reality that isn't how it always happens theres always potential for more.

An important part of excepeting one another is being open with one another.

One partner may enjoy something that the other doesn't, but that doesn't mean anyone needs to go unsatisfied.

As long as you are both upfront and honest about what it is your into or just curious about, and you are in love with one another, then there is no reason for shame or embarassment. Your partner will love you either way.

If you and your partner are in love with one another,  then you must be willing to jump in all the way, at least once.

Before you know it, you BOTH will enjoy different activites together because you are satisfying each other, and that is what you are enjoying above anything. Their happiness is your happiness type thing.

Just think about how much better it is to be able to really do what you want too, instead of just fantasizing or being curious about it.

Thank you to everyone for your thoughts and positive comments on this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am very Happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This has made both my partner and I feel more comfortable.

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> XO


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 22, 2010)

when i was little my dad used to let me put makeup on him, then my mom and sister would laugh....he would also pretend to eat dog treats that i'd give to him..slight of hand...haha, my dad is a great sport.

my husband also lets me put makeup on him and lets me groom his brows (guy style).  He won't go out in public with makeup on though.  He takes some fierce pictures when he has a full face on!


----------



## katana (Nov 27, 2010)

pumpkincat210 that would be so cool to see some photos of your man, all made up! Think you could post a photo or two??


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 29, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> pumpkincat210 that would be so cool to see some photos of your man, all made up! Think you could post a photo or two??



When i took the first set i asked him if i could put one on my facebook and he told me no.  so i gotta respect his wishes.


----------



## katana (Nov 30, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FemmeBoy (Dec 25, 2010)

That's great that you are so accepting and loving Katana! I wish I could meet someone like you


----------



## katana (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you FemmeBoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## imonabhaute (Dec 26, 2010)

It's nice to see the acceptance for your SO Katana!  

I'm not the same as your SO, my being transsexual, but coming out to someone has that same vulnerability and longing for acceptance whether gay, straight, ts, cd, tv, etc; so I feel like I can relate a little.  I have to say that it's really nice to see a posting of a positive outcome to coming out!


----------



## cloudfly (Dec 27, 2010)

she is really beautiful and it is wonderful she has you.


----------



## micmakeup (Dec 29, 2010)

I think many many people can be very jealous !!!!!

What you just said here are the most important things in a relationship....

Many "regular" cuples do not have this kind of feelings o one another.


----------



## katana (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you for all the wonderful comments everyone! It really means a lot to the both of us.

You all are so great.



> Originally Posted by *micmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think many many people can be very jealous !!!!!
> 
> ...


 Thanks micmakeup!

I feel very lucky to have him and her in my life. We have a fantastic relationship filled with real LOVE.

Complete exceptance and understanding.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Robyn1114 (Jan 4, 2011)

Your SO is a very lucky person to have such a understanding and loving spouse


----------



## GlitterGoddess (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't know in all honesty how I wouold take it..because I am not in that position..However having the relationship you have and trust and understanding is all it takes to keep a couple happy. I say GOOD FOR YOU!!! 

happy new year!


----------



## katana (Jan 4, 2011)

I am the lucky one! He is the most loving, understanding and beautiful soul I have ever met.
 



> Originally Posted by *Robyn1114* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your SO is a very lucky person to have such a understanding and loving spouse




I didn't know how I would take it either, before this.

If someone had asked me, I would have said, probably not. I didn't know much about it.

However, Now I would not change a thing. I have found my soulmate, and BEST friend ever.

Happy New Year to you too!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *GlitterGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know in all honesty how I wouold take it..because I am not in that position..However having the relationship you have and trust and understanding is all it takes to keep a couple happy. I say GOOD FOR YOU!!!
> 
> happy new year!


----------



## micmakeup (Jan 6, 2011)

Have a great, wonderful,filled with LOVE year!!!!


----------



## smhamil (Feb 15, 2011)

OMG... I just read this and can sooo relate. I posted awhile ago in advice and rants section that I wanted my hubby to dress female. To make a long story short, he did and now we spend so much time as two women. I love it!!! She is so warm and its just so nice to have a BFF to go shopping with, help with hair and makeup and just sit and listen. She is such a big part of my life that I can't picture life without her anymore. Although our path is slightly different than some here. She got approval from our doc and is taking hormones. She now is getting a real cute butt and hips. I am kinda jealous LOL. And she is a small b cup now. I know this is not everyones path but it is working for us. We are happy in many ways and we love each other dearly. I can only speak for us, but, hey, try it ya just may like it!


----------



## Joan_CD (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Katana. My wife and I share a relationship like yours and it is wonderful. We became even closer when this side of me blossomed. You and she are wonderful people!


----------



## Lori_TG (Feb 16, 2011)

Katana - First of all I would like to say you are a beautiful person both inside and out. You seem to have a very genuine, caring heart. It's great to hear how accepting you are with your husband crossdressing. Not only are you accepting I love the fact that you just don't "tolerate" it as I have read from others but you actually participate. To have another female that will give tips, do makeup or hair or whatever is important to crossdressers and you do that. I don't know why you guys don't go out together with him dressed. He is pretty. Isn't there a club or bar around you guys that accepts crossdressers? I go to a club that is mainly gay but there are others that are crossdressers that go there. I feel very comfortable going there. I have a lot of respect for you for the person you are. I have read so many posts on other sites where the female would say negative things if her SO would crossdress. So it is refreshing to hear there ARE females out there like you that think it's cool.


----------



## Lori_TG (Feb 16, 2011)

I think it's great that you would accept your partner if he was a crossdresser! I haven't found any females that would where I live in rural Pennsylvania.
 



> Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think thatÂ´s awesome! I donÂ´t know how many women would accept their partners CDing (I would, IÂ´m pretty sure at least). It takes a very open mind, plus a great amount of respect and love for your partner.


----------



## Lori_TG (Feb 16, 2011)

This so so good to hear! I am so happy for you and your husband! It's good to hear that you participate!
 



> Originally Posted by *smhamil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG... I just read this and can sooo relate. I posted awhile ago in advice and rants section that I wanted my hubby to dress female. To make a long story short, he did and now we spend so much time as two women. I love it!!! She is so warm and its just so nice to have a BFF to go shopping with, help with hair and makeup and just sit and listen. She is such a big part of my life that I can't picture life without her anymore. Although our path is slightly different than some here. She got approval from our doc and is taking hormones. She now is getting a real cute butt and hips. I am kinda jealous LOL. And she is a small b cup now. I know this is not everyones path but it is working for us. We are happy in many ways and we love each other dearly. I can only speak for us, but, hey, try it ya just may like it!


----------



## Lori_TG (Feb 16, 2011)

That's great to hear HarleyQuinn! I am so happy for both of you! It's great to hear that you participate. That's important for crossdressers. Do you guys go out in public with him dressed?
 



> Originally Posted by *HarleyQuinn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My boyfriend (who im marrying ) is also a crossdresser , he is the most amazing beautiful kind open minded lovely person i have ever met.
> 
> ...


----------



## sam-antha (Feb 17, 2011)

I forgot to mention, in an earlier post that I do crossdress.  Nevertheless I feel like a perfectly normal human being with normal appetites enjoyments etc.  For the time being much of the world seems to have other ideas, but ideas and concepts, like beliefs do change.

~Samm


----------



## Denisegrl (Jun 14, 2011)

my gf and I are about the same size as I am slender and about 120 lbs, 5'8".  I have always had long hair and often when we were out somewhere, I would have girls walk up to me and call me "chick" or make a comment about me not wearing a bra or just needed band-aids, and my gf would just laugh.  She would pull my hair back and play with it, putting it in a pony tail, and commenting that I would make a pretty girl.  She asked me if I wouldn't mind going all out just for fun.  When we would go into women's/girl's clothing stores and the salesgirl would ask if "we" wanted to try on anything, my gf would smile and point at me and say, "she" wants to try on some outfits..., or get madeup at the mall.

I admit, when I got totally made over, it opened up a new world to me, like I was made for it all.  I have been on hormones and now my gf and I have a totally closer relationship. 
She likes the fact that I'm even more sensitive, caring, sharing, etc...


----------



## Denisegrl (Jun 14, 2011)

I guess I tried it and Iike it...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bowbandit (Jun 14, 2011)

It's so beautiful to find such understanding from people.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love is love, traditional or not, right?

I am not in a relationship at all right now, but I would be indescribably happy to find such total

commitment in any type of partner. Most conventional relationships cannot

compare to half of what you all have.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 15, 2011)

This is the most incredible thread EVER!  Thank you Katana and everyone else that participated... it has opened up my eyes tremendously and I now have such a greater appreciation/respect.

I do have a personal question tho and I think you all might be able to help me - there was an open CD that worked where I work.  We no longer work together but I have a regret and I wondered what you all felt about this.

While she attempts to be feminine (still works for the company - just not here) I think she's going about all the wrong way.  What makes it worse is that everyone knows she is a man and taking hormones to alter her features -  She has children, a wife, etc., but has decided to be a full blown day and night CD.  Well, to make a long story short - she's hideous.  And not because of all the obvious male jaw line/facial hair/square build/etc... it's because she doesn't properly wear makeup.  Has horrible dry crazy blond wigs and looks like she buys her clothes at a Salvation Army (nothing wrong with that) just that she doesn't match and is wrinkled and her hem is showing, etc. etc. etc. and most of her looks are dated.

This poor woman is ridiculed left and right which is probably why she left for another area - Her given nick name was a combination of her male and female name.

Question is - I wanted to do an intervention... but was scared to.  I was afraid she'd lash out at me or think that I was insulting her or taking pity on her.  I just wanted the best of this woman to come out - I wanted to take her shopping - even if it was to Salvation Army to pick out clothes that fit her better and was more modern, teach her to apply makeup to enhance her features, especially get rid of her hair!

Would I have been wrong to approach her or was I right in letting her be???  She is no longer here and last I heard she got divorced.  But, I see her from time to time with the same bad wig. :-(  I feel a twinge of guilt for not trying to communicate.


----------



## bowbandit (Jun 15, 2011)

Dream, that's a sticky situation. However, I feel that addressing her in the right way would be helpful.

If I looked absolutely ridiculous, I would want someone to tell me privately and politely and help me out.

It's not like you're looking to ridicule her, it's the opposite. You want her to be the best she can be.


----------



## Carol D. (Jun 15, 2011)

DreamWarrior, sounds like you're talking about someone who is quite possibly a transsexual rather than a CD, but it doesn't change how you might approach her.

It's pretty much impossible to say how this person may react to an offer for help. As you're guessing, it could go well or bad. If I were in her situation, I'd welcome help from someone like you (that's an understatement!), but that's me. My gut feeling is to make an offer, but don't insult her (that's the tricky part, of course), don't tell her that she's a mess, just try to figure out a diplomatic way to ask her if she would be open to suggestions for making a change or two to her appearance. As a group, we're generally pretty easy to get along with, and I suspect your offer will be welcome.

You're a doll for wanting to do that, in my opinion!  






Carol


----------



## divadoll (Jun 15, 2011)

I see this as a situation similar to when you see a woman with a big belly, you don't know whether you should ask when she is due...

If you are not good friends with this woman, it may be best left alone.  You don't know how they are going to take such an offer.  I don't know how I'd take that offer if someone was to ask me if I wanted makeup lessons or a makeover either especially when I was not hinting at wanting one.  I'd probably take it as an insult no matter what that other person's intention was.  I once offered fashion advise to who I thought was a friend.  I told her that her pants with the really large gusseted pockets in the back made her look like she had a big butt.  What I thought was a favour to her, she took as an insult that I was saying she had a big butt.  Go figure...


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 15, 2011)

That's terrible that people were so mean to her.  My best friend from highschool is a transexual.  I would hate of anyone doing that to him.   I think it would be great if you offered to help her and give her tips.


----------



## Eric4U (Feb 16, 2012)

You are simply A GEM! You must realize that about 98% of crossdressers crave to have their wife or a woman participate and embrace this side of them to the degree you do! I was actually moved by the way you are pledged to your man and his desires! It really brings out the very best in a man! What so many women do not realize is that over 90% are not Gay! Most are married and in a relationship! My wife doesn't mind my dressing an makeup but just how wonderful it would be to have your woman participate! I find it so amusing that women often remark "I Like My Men to be "Manly Men!" The funny part is, I am one of those men! No one knows! I am also broad shouldered and work as an officer of the law! Countless construction working men, steelworkers, judges, firemen etc, etc. I meet them at meetings with my wife and their wives! We are very secretive because, God Help Us If Someone Were To Find Out! We would be forced out of our jobs and many would lose friends and family! For what? For being who they are deep inside? I know that many of the guys I met, keep it a complete secret from their wife because , one guy said "My Wife Would Divorce Me  and tell everyone!"  Aw! What a sweetheart!  Ruin his life because she felt embarrassment!  You Are Officially My Hero!  My wife read this and we both were so pleasantly surprised! Real women have no idea what they are missing!


----------



## katana (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the positive feedback everyone!

@eric4u - I think its fantastic your wife is involved with your interests, it really is so much fun and makes the relationship so much stronger to be open, honest and appreciative of one another.

Although a little bit late, in response to Dreamwarriors question - I think that a male dressing female (for whatever reason....being CD, TS, TV, for sexual pleasure....whatever) would be open to positive input and suggestions. I don't think they would be insulted the way a regular girl would be.

I would be sensitive how you approach it. Perhaps try something along the lines of "I saw a cute outfit that I think would look really great on you, if you wanted to I could help you pick out a similar one" Or something like that. Many men who have an interest in dressing or styling themselves more feminine don't really have anywhere to go for tips or advice. You never know what she may say to you or think if you don't try talking to her. Compliment her but be sincere and then try to offer some advice. If you hurt her feelings, apologize and leave it at that. Make sure she knows that wasn't your intention at all. She may be very open to your help, and you could end up with a great friend out of it.


----------



## Tawni (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello Katana and thank you for starting and contributing to this thread.  As others have stated you are a rare find and both you and your SO are very lucky.

I'm still learing makeup and would love any feedback.  The avatar is me...

Warmest regards,

Tawni


----------

